# Ultegra Di2 and non-electronic parts



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Just need some clarification....

The way I understand it, Ultegra Di2 electronic parts would include shifters, F/R derailleurs, battery, wires, and anything else needed for final hookup.

Does that mean I could pair it with a Dura Ace crankset and Dura Ace brakes, the non-electronic stuff?

Thanks~

**


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Moving this to Components section....


----------



## mpower13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sure you can.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

That's what I am doing.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes, there is nothing electronic about the crank or brakes. Thinking about going that route depending on price.


----------

